# Netting Wars



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm mad - mad as hell!!!! 

There is a row of buildings in Richmond, Surrey, which has netting erected over most of the roof tops (flat roofs) which over the past 4 years I have been in correspondence and phone calls with businesses, tenants. Landlords, solicitors (threatened with court action even for libel) and the RSPCA about trapped pigeons.

Until Nov 04 I went through Richmond every day so was able to monitor the situation with some success of getting trapped pigeons released/rescued though not always  as these roofs are 4-story buildings. Then I only went to Richmond once a fortnight for work but was able to keep an eye on things but now I no longer work there and I have not been for about a month.

Well I went there today partly in trepidation because I know if I see a trapped pigeon, it is extremely difficult to get them rescued due to the buildings being so high and access to the roof etc not always an option despite being dreadfully dangerous. Well my worst fears were confirmed, at one property there looked to be two pigeons trapped - they weren't moving and I watched for about 20 minutes s I think they were dead - but the awful thing is there is no way I could have reached them even if I could have persuaded the tenant to let me in. Then up at another property, the one where previously if I didn't stop threatening the owners with legal action (the RSPCA were going to see if they could assist me you see!!), there was another pigeon quite dead but again there would have been no way of getting to the bird without getting onto the roof. It absolutely breaks my heart when I see this. Being so helpless whilst these poor creatures suffer. 

I have just spent the last 2 hours typing letters to the tenants, letters to forward to the landlord and a polite letter to the solicitor who threatened legal action (just to update them on the current situation) for what good it may do. Some people take the letters seriously others don't.

I get consumed with worry about these poor birds and how I can help them, but it is pretty useless - even the council can't help even if you say it could be health risk to the tenants with dead birds outside their properties. I have to say to myself that it is awful, it is heartbreaking, but it happens all over the world too in different concepts, animals and birds being trapped and starved to death, seabirds and cetaceans caught in trawler nets, songbirds caught in glue traps and nets in Malta, wild mammals and birds caught in snares and traps - and no-one to rescue them - it is the only way I can cope.... 

I will be following these up of course but need to vent my pain and frustration on you dear members on Pigeon-Life - Sorry.

Tania x


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the poor babies


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

OMG Tania!

There were some birds caught and starving behind netting in Toronto a few years ago, I contacted the Humane Society there and the inspector said "This is unacceptable" (and got them out) . 

This situation is unacceptable.

Have you contacted the media and the minister responsible for animal welfare? 

Can you let us have the exact location so that we can kick up a stink?

Can Pigeon Campaigns help? 

We will be polite and keep within the law, but the more people that protest the better.


Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Cynthia,

I can't give the exact location - I nearly ended up being taken to court before and it frightened me I am afraid but I have previously contacted Picas for help which was given, I have contacted the RSPCA who have assisted, the Wildlife dept at New Scotland Yard who weren't that much help! and the council etc and I do get some responses. I think Guy at Picas will tell you that it is a never ending battle with netting, pest control, landlords and maintenance.

Don't worry I will keep on and make sure that these people eventually do get the netting checked over. I won't give in - I give them a week or so to respond to me and then I do advise the RSPCA and they do contact the people involved but I don't think a ton of e-mails and letters is going to help at this moment in time. I have to give them time to respond - the RSPCA will tell me that.

Two of the properties owned by Oxfam and Vodafone ( they aren't the ones I am dealing with at the moment) previously were really good and arranged for the netting to be repaired very promptly. I have the mobile numbers of the man at Vodafone and also the local train station manager, so I do get some useful contacts re trapped pigeons. This latest building with the two pigeons is a new one - I haven't written to them before so hopefully they will be compliant - I usually softly threaten the RSPCA plus contavening the Countryside and Wildlife act re the trapping of birds with my first letter.

But sad to say - I have passed under many a railway bridge or other type of bridge and seen dead pigeons - pest control cpompanies tend not to give a fig about netting them in!! Or they have been tangled up in ripped netting. And unless you see it immediately there isn't a lot you can do when its too late. RSPCA will tend not to cut through the netting - they aren't allowed as it is private property etc but may on an isolated occassion.

Thanks for your words though - if I need some help with writing/phoning/e-mailing etc. I will ask. I was just feeling wretched and useless and I can't help thinking about them.

I do have the contact for Pigeons Campaign as Emma at Picas has given that to me and I have tried the local press before to no avail.

Tania x

PS - Over the 4 years I guess to put it into context there have been about 4 live birds untangled and freed and I guess about 15 birds that have died.(They were already dead by the time I saw them - all the live ones I have seen have been rescued) That is fifteen too many but a smallish number


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

it's really sad to think about pigeons who get caught in the netting, injured and pain and they die lonely 

the pest companies think pigeons are nothing but vermin with no families or feelings, both physical and emotional, and don't care what happens to the birds


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> it's really sad to think about pigeons who get caught in the netting, injured and pain and they die lonely
> 
> the pest companies think pigeons are nothing but vermin with no families or feelings, both physical and emotional, and don't care what happens to the birds


You are absoluely right LP - they don't care ( except Maggie's husband's friend being the exception). But I and others try to fight their corner. There are some successes - just not all. 

Tania x


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

you said above that you nearly went to court? was it becuase the netting companies threatened you for bugging them?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

LondonPigeon said:


> you said above that you nearly went to court? was it becuase the netting companies threatened you for bugging them?


No - the owners of the property are a Trust for a family and they employ solicitors to act for them. Basically they accused me of being libellous - i.e. I was saying things like that they had deliberately trapped the pigeons and they were responsible for their suffering - which I didn't exactly say, but I think the crucial thing was that I copied the solicitors in on a response from the RSPCA who said that they were making a file up and that I did have a point/case - but it got really, really nasty and being a coward I had to retract any defamatory statements that I had made! The RSPCA have been to view these properties so its not as of they don't know about it but I guess they know it is a hard and bitter struggle in this type of situation. hard to stomach I know, but they have more clout that I do should it get legal. 

It is a difficult situation because of the height of the buildings and the fact that access to the netting is not easy - if it was easy then I would have no qualms about knocking on doors and offering to rescue birds myself - why where I used to work, I used to regularly trip across the road to this pub because the pub had netting and the pigeons were always getting trapped behind or caught up but I could reach them and the pub would let me into their staff quarters to lean out of the window to catch the birds - so much easier you see. 

On a depressing note, I read in the paper today that 2 fire engines had been called out to a seagull in Gloucester that was caught in netting and had broken its wing. It took over an hour to rescue ( not sure why! once you get the ladders up!) and the seagull was put down by a vet but people were moaning about a waste of tax payers money etc, so the pigeon usually classed lower than the seagull, has no chance really does it of mounting such rescues although the RSPCA says they have on a couple of rare occassions called the fire brigade out - but I can almost hear the moaning and groaning from the general public about wasting money and resources when the fire brigade could be saving human lives!! 

Hopefully there won't be any more caught up for the time being and the two properties involved this time will take steps to remedy the situation. As I say 3 of the other properties that did have problems, have, after harrassment mainly from me repaired the netting making it less of a risk or in one sitaution they actually removed it. This was the one where I had persuaded the tenant to let me in and then leant out of the window, pigeon wrapped in netting in the right hand, scissors in the left hand, to cut him free and faith that I wouldn't fall!! Five dead birds were also found at that property which couldn't be seen from the road.. 

Cynthia, I hope I haven't upset you but not asking for your help at this moment in time. Be assured if I think I need more pressure from others I will ask, but for the meantime I have to advise the owners/tenants of the situation first and give them some time to organise an assessment ( i.e. they have to get permission from the tenants to get into the flat and onto the roof) before I can get really serious into this.

The tenants have been advised by me that there are dead bodies near their windows and I make sure they realise that with the warmer weather coming it won't be pleasant smell-wise and the risk of maggots. I try to make it sound really unpleasant so that they, the tenants who is paying good rent money, will want their landlord to do something about it.

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Responses*

I had replies from both properties.

The solicitors ( the ones who threatened me before) have acknowledged my letter and will be investigating their property.

The tenant at the other property has just e-mailed me and said:-

_Hi Tania,

Just a quick note to say thank you for alerting us to the pigeon situation outside the window.
I did alert the landlord a couple of days ago and haven't had a moment to let you know.

He has promised to resolve this a.s.a.p (much to my relief) so thanks again.

All the best,

John_

So at least I know that both situations will be checked over and hopefully any repairs made. 

It is an ongoing battle and I don't think there will ever be a great outcome, i.e. as long as there is netting, there will always be casualties but..... if I can get repairs made every now and again, then there is less chance of a pigeon getting caught up. 

I will be checking every now and again to ensure that these poor creatures are removed and netting repaired and obviously keeping an eye on the whole damn block!!! 

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tania,

No, I am not at all upset, it sounds as if you are handling the situation tactfully, sensibly and making progress, which is great. Group pressure could have an adverse affect at this stage, but we will be there should there be no other recourse.

Perhaps someone should suggest that whoever is responsible for the netting reimburses the fire service for the call-out? That would seem fair! 

To me it seems a laudable thing that there was compassion enough for the seagull to be rescued, despite the cost…certainly better than a hoax call and good practice too for the fire brigade.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Perhaps someone should suggest that whoever is responsible for the netting reimburses the fire service for the call-out? That would seem fair!
> 
> To me it seems a laudable thing that there was compassion enough for the seagull to be rescued, despite the cost…certainly better than a hoax call and good practice too for the fire brigade.
> 
> Cynthia


I definately agree - The RSPCA did advise that people who put up netting should be responsible for its upkeep and should..... check it regularly - which I can imagine in most cases is never!

Anyway - yes if I need a bit more support - I'll be back of course.. 

Tania x


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

kittypaws said:


> No - the owners of the property are a Trust for a family and they employ solicitors to act for them.
> *Basically they accused me of being libellous - i.e. I was saying things like that they had deliberately trapped the pigeons and they were responsible for their suffering *-
> Tania xx


Thanks for your continuing effort, Tania, to help our beautiful feathered friends.  

In my opinion, there could *possibly* be an agrument with regard to the deliberateness of the trapping, *however*, there is no question whatsoever that the netting/trapping was in fact the cause of the suffering/death of these innocent pigeons.  
I realize it's easier said than done, but whoever is putting up the netting is clearly responsible for the damage that has been done.  

Cindy


----------

